# How come these days when ii'm listeniing to keyboard,Carolus Luython cd always great



## deprofundis (Apr 25, 2014)

Ha.. yes* Charles Luython or Carolus Luython* keyboards work so great but we only have fews works sadely at least on my itunes it make me sad, he is sutch a pre J.s Bach Franco-flemish missing linking between flemish and german in sound , from what i witness.

Both my sister and father taugh it was J.s Bach no kidding?, i got the 1990 album of luython Hassler and it's fabuleous trust me on this , i speak pure and logic it's quantum physic i swear Luython keyboards works is pure magic to me at least.

:tiphat:

Who whit me on this?


----------



## Gallus (Feb 8, 2018)

Interesting: never heard of this name. To me Cabezon is the 16th century keyboard master and Byrd is his pupil. I'll definitely check this bloke out.


----------

